# Body Power 2011 @ NEC



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry if its a report, but couldnt see any topics.

Anyone going to this?

Anyone been before?

Ive never been to anything like this, but fancy the look of it, might get myself down.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be there on the Ultra-Fit magazine stand :thumb: come say hi :bounce:


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

It's real good mate, definately worth going for anyone with an interest in fitness and bodybuilding.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its an eye opener plus you never get tired of seeing the like of carly mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

carly said:


> I'll be there on the Ultra-Fit magazine stand come say hi


If I attend I will pop over and introduce myself 

I do quite fancy it, just got to see if I can drag someone else along with me.

Is there any others like this in the UK?


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

I will be working on the Monster Supplement stand all weekend with my gf.

Ive never been to an event like this so im looking forward to meeting and greeting so many people.... come and say hi!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there on sunday with my gf. it's a top event


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

If this is the experdition in birmingham ill be there!

Even thinking of competeing on stage for that challenge thing.

10 pull ups

40 press ups

60 bodyweight squats in 103 seconds i think!

is there any real difference between *BodyPower Day and **Team BodyPower tickets?*

*
*


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Went last year and def going this yr. Booked an apartment and made a weekend of it. Free supps, hot girls and some great Body Builders. Cant go wrong really


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be there competing in the BPC British Bench Press finals and should be around on the Myprotein stand when I can 

Has been a great weekend over the last two years so looking forward to it!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good Luck Martin.

I'll be there, but who is this Carly bird? Never heard of her before.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going but will be 1 week out from a show so will be zombified


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Im going with a few mates! probs on the sunday


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I will be there Saturday on the extreme stand unfortunately not going to be there on the Sunday as I am judging at the NABBA north west.......


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll be there for both days, and as my sponsors arent at it, i can enjoy the weekend, and its the first time in ages ive been to an event that i havnt been in the middle of preps for a comp, so i'll be the filling my face most of the weekend! lol


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

I really want to get down to this. Still trying to find someone I can drag along with me.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be there. Probably my favourite place to be apart from the heat!

And the day after, I have never had a poo like it. Haha. All the protein samples.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

JoePro said:


> And the day after, I have never had a poo like it. Haha. All the protein samples.


lol mate this made me laugh!

ill be there, cant figure out whether its worth £30 instead of £18, anyone know if there is any major difference with the tickets?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my ticket! Paid the 30 quid one, but gonna go only Saturday. Will go on my own cause girlfriend is not interested at all. Its gonna be my first time, so i cant wait. Hope to see all of you guys!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

DJay said:


> If this is the experdition in birmingham ill be there!
> 
> Even thinking of competeing on stage for that challenge thing.
> 
> ...


pull ups and chins ups fine, but 60 squats with 100kg would kill me  (or do you mean just body weight squats as in no bar?)


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone else going?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I would love to have gone to this but my pennies are now taken up with doing the nabba finals.

My all time favourite bodybuilder Lee Priest will be there and can only hope he will return to the UK again sometime soon. Would love to go out for a KFC with him and see who could eat the most.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> I would love to have gone to this but my pennies are now taken up with doing the nabba finals.
> 
> My all time favourite bodybuilder Lee Priest will be there and can only hope he will return to the UK again sometime soon. Would love to go out for a KFC with him and see who could eat the most.


I'll take the KFC challange with you and Mr Priest!! lol


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> pull ups and chins ups fine, but 60 squats with 100kg would kill me  (or do you mean just body weight squats as in no bar?)


i mean just without any aditional weight, just your own bodyweight. I noticed on the poster at my gym that about 80% of the men in the crowd are bald.... interesting


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Im going this year, just the saturday though.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

big silver back said:


> I'll take the KFC challange with you and Mr Priest!! lol


Your on! lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll be there competing in the push and pull comp being held, and also on the PhD stand when im not lifting!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Merat said:


> I'll be there competing in the push and pull comp being held, and also on the PhD stand when im not lifting!


Good luck with that, fella...


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll be there on the saturday with my wife and son, looking forward to the strongman comp, and i see they have gymnastics this year also..Not enough time in one day to see everything..But were coming down from Scotland so gona make the most of it..


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Predator Nutrition and myself will be there, much better stand than last year! 

I'll also possibly be in the 'healthy eating kitchen' stand too giving dietary advice to anyone who needs support.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I went last year for first time thought it was superb am going this year have been told its twice as big this year. Cant wait really good day and last year weather was boiling sat outside sunbathing before going home.

The condition of some of the guys is just amazing!!!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I can´t wait neither mate; Gonna be my first time and definitely gonna love it!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Am lifting on Saturday!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Am lifting on Saturday!


Good look Tan


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

carly said:


> I'll be there on the Ultra-Fit magazine stand :thumb: come say hi :bounce:


Christ Carls, your everywhere lol. I'll be there too, will come and say hi 0


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Good look Tan


;0)


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Good look Tan


+1


----------



## nokz (Apr 24, 2007)

im going on sunday to pick up ronnie coleman for my seminar in swansea wales next night got ronnie staying at my house so my normal cooking chicken all day will go through the roof ! I should be behind his booth so say hi if your around


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Ill be up there for the first time actually, mate went last year said it was top notch.

Gonna be a banging day out


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Only 6 days to go.............great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

wish i could make it this year, hopefully wont clash with any shows next year


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nokz said:


> im going on sunday to pick up ronnie coleman for my seminar in swansea wales next night got ronnie staying at my house so my normal cooking chicken all day will go through the roof ! I should be behind his booth so say hi if your around


really????


----------

